# I  Like To Start Painting In Photoshop. What I Do Need



## alexroderick (Sep 8, 2007)

I would like to start painting in Photoshop but I am not familiar with the hardware requirements, I have visit site web designing company more precisely, I find it hard to draw with a mouse. What is the hardware component that I need to replace the mouse in order to have better on the cursor control something with a pen and a board.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 8, 2007)

How about these?

http://www.wacom.com/graphire/index.cfm


----------

